# Online property platform recommendation!



## hiltonkyle

I just moved to Hong Kong and are urgently looking for rentals.

I found Squarefoot and GoHome on Google but they seem to have tons of outdated listings. I called those agents many times and many of them said those properties were sold.

Do you guys know any good and up-to-date platforms here? Any of them is similar to <Snip>.com in the US?

Spacious looks pretty user-friendly and similar to Realtor. I am using it and it is a really great one. Are there any other sites that are equally good? URGENT!


----------



## Larissawi

*Re*



hiltonkyle said:


> I just moved to Hong Kong and are urgently looking for rentals.
> 
> I found Squarefoot and GoHome on Google but they seem to have tons of outdated listings. I called those agents many times and many of them said those properties were sold.
> 
> Do you guys know any good and up-to-date platforms here? Any of them is similar to <Snip>.com in the US?
> 
> Spacious looks pretty user-friendly and similar to Realtor. I am using it and it is a really great one. Are there any other sites that are equally good? URGENT!


Hi Kyle,

I just moved to HK too and was in a similar situation. I found a place through an estate agency, think it's harder relying on internet websites! I replied to flat ads I saw online but some of them were sold out too, however one agent got back to me. I didn't like the flat he showed me, but he managed to find me one that I liked! If you go into any agency, ideally once near to where you want to live, then you can sit down with someone and give your requirements etc. Think speaking to someone face to face is easier. The agency I used is Midland realty, they're everywhere! There's another one called centaline property which is everywhere too. Hope that helps!

Larissa


----------



## hiltonkyle

Hey Larissa,

Great! Thx for your advice. I am glad you found your ideal place I found my place as well. I didn't really go to the agencies physically. I found it on Spacious, which is quite user-friendly I realize. I like the colour there haha! You may wanna check it out later when you need to find a place again. Just google Spacious.hk and u will find i!

BTW, I really like Sheung Wan where I am living in.


----------



## Larissawi

hiltonkyle said:


> Hey Larissa,
> 
> Great! Thx for your advice. I am glad you found your ideal place I found my place as well. I didn't really go to the agencies physically. I found it on Spacious, which is quite user-friendly I realize. I like the colour there haha! You may wanna check it out later when you need to find a place again. Just google Spacious.hk and u will find i!
> 
> BTW, I really like Sheung Wan where I am living in.


Great, thanks might come in handy! Glad you found your place too. Hope you're settling in alright! sounds like you are!


----------

